# Beware scheduled trips!



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yesterday around 5:10 am I got a trip request...scheduled trip! Oh goodie, I thought, I'm going to the airport! It took me 5 minutes to arrive at the residence.

When I got there all the lights in the house were dark and there was no one outside. After several minutes I called (there was no text option) to see if the requester still needed a ride. His wife answered and said she would get him. He said something like "my whole household has awoken" and that the scheduled trip was for 5:30.

I then looked down and saw that indeed, the scheduled trip was fpr 5:30. I had arrived a full 15 minutes "early". I didn't Cancel - Rider No Show because on spring break it's slim pickings, and I like airport trips. I ended up waiting a total of 20 minutes past the initial 2 minute timer. We departed at 5:35.

I ended up getting $5 in wait time fees that I may not have otherwise gotten, and the guy was nice about it, but the lesson is: beware scheduled trips! If you arrive and the house is dark, you might want to either cancel or wait quietly.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday around 5:10 am I got a trip request...scheduled trip! Oh goodie, I thought, I'm going to the airport! It took me 5 minutes to arrive at the residence.
> 
> When I got there all the lights in the house were dark and there was no one outside. After several minutes I called (there was no text option) to see if the requester still needed a ride. His wife answered and said she would get him. He said something like "my whole household has awoken" and that the scheduled trip was for 5:30.
> 
> ...


Sorry that happened to you, but good to have the heads up :smiles:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday around 5:10 am I got a trip request...scheduled trip! Oh goodie, I thought, I'm going to the airport! It took me 5 minutes to arrive at the residence.
> 
> When I got there all the lights in the house were dark and there was no one outside. After several minutes I called (there was no text option) to see if the requester still needed a ride. His wife answered and said she would get him. He said something like "my whole household has awoken" and that the scheduled trip was for 5:30.
> 
> ...


Classic error, MadTown.
Next time you'll know to be more discreet. Skip the phone call and HONK the horn instead.... repeatedly....'till the gleeful pax appears. You can thank me later!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Sorry that happened to you, but good to have the heads up :smiles:


Thank you for your kind words, Crackie. You are wonderful.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I’ve cancelled a few nonscheduled trips when I’m told I arrived too soon and come back in 30 minutes or whatever so I don’t see why I wouldn’t do the same thing for a scheduled one too... ?‍♂


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday around 5:10 am I got a trip request...scheduled trip! Oh goodie, I thought, I'm going to the airport! It took me 5 minutes to arrive at the residence.
> 
> When I got there all the lights in the house were dark and there was no one outside. After several minutes I called (there was no text option) to see if the requester still needed a ride. His wife answered and said she would get him. He said something like "my whole household has awoken" and that the scheduled trip was for 5:30.
> 
> ...


Had the same thing earlier this week. Saw it was a scheduled trip when I accepted but didn't realize I'd be showing up 15 minutes early.

The guy came out after roughly 8 minutes. I apologized for being so early and he said something about being warned, by Uber, that the driver may show up early.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

That's the difference between the guy requesting the ride conventionally as opposed to doing it through the scheduled "feature". Scheduled simply starts the process automatically well before the ride is needed to insure someone will accept it. 

Plenty of customer complaints however of being reminded via text a bunch of times concerning their "scheduled ride" and drivers cancelling.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Had the same thing earlier this week. Saw it was a scheduled trip when I accepted but didn't realize I'd be showing up 15 minutes early.
> 
> The guy came out after roughly 8 minutes. I apologized for being so early and he said something about being warned, by Uber, that the driver may show up early.


The app did not tell me what time the trip was scheduled for until I arrived at the pickup. If I recall. But once I got there and saw it I was like oh crap.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> The app did not tell me what time the trip was scheduled for until I arrived at the pickup. If I recall. But once I got there and saw it I was like oh crap.


Probably right. Not sure when I saw the time the trip was scheduled, I think I first noticed it in his driveway.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I think that it would be really easy for Uber/Lyft to show us the scheduled time in addition to the other info on the request. Why make both your rider and driver unhappy?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> I think that it would be really easy for Uber/Lyft to show us the scheduled time in addition to the other info on the request. Why make both your rider and driver unhappy?


Because drivers who have the attention span of a flea will cancel immediately instead of driving to the pin and being on the hook. Quite honestly I don't mind waiting a few minutes with the engine off.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> I think that it would be really easy for Uber/Lyft to show us the scheduled time in addition to the other info on the request. Why make both your rider and driver unhappy?


Lyft does show the scheduled time. Uber has no scheduled pick ups in my area.
Gotta love the Lyft scheduled pick ups. 90% of the time all goes smoothly . Just make sure you're not too early though.
and oh if no show, Lyft requires you call the passenger before tap the "No show" button and if no answer you get $10 cancellation fee (more often than not).


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

I do the early AM shift and have been receiving scheduled rides. Arriving at a rural address for a 5.00am pick up in the dark of winter. Driving up the dirt road to the house, lights start popping on. I pull up, some guy exits the house in his pajamas.

Not the ride requester, who lived two properties east. Woke a family up for no reason cause of the real rider couldn't place the pin correctly.

Took the $3.75 though.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

PioneerXi said:


> I do the early AM shift and have been receiving scheduled rides. Arriving at a rural address for a 5.00am pick up in the dark of winter. Driving up the dirt road to the house, lights start popping on. I pull up, some guy exits the house in his pajamas.
> 
> Not the ride requester, who lived two properties east. Woke a family up for no reason cause of the real rider couldn't place the pin correctly.
> 
> Took the $3.75 though.


Why didn't you go to the real requester? Trip probably would have been at least $10. Worried about a bad rating? That's a fair reason.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

I had a couple of those not too long ago; both of them airport runs during the wee hours. Likewise there was no indication when I accepted that they were scheduled trips -- not until I arrived and saw the pickup was not for another 15-20 minutes. I texted anyway, counted down the 5 minutes, then cancelled and left ... I had no intention of waiting that long when I could get another pickup in the meantime.

Hey, not my fault that Uber dispatches the driver only a few minutes away at 3:35 am for a 4:00 am pickup. If I'd known, I would not have accepted. I messaged Uber support about it afterwards and have not received any scheduled trips like that since.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I really hate the ones where my ETA is past the scheduled pickup window. I had a stacked ping last week where they kept trying to call me while I was completing a current trip. After I dropped my pax off at the airport I see the pickup is on the west side. They sent me a message saying they ordered their pickup for 5:00 and that I need to “drive faster”. It was 4:50 something at that point and there was no way the ride could’ve gone well so of course I canceled.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The post above illustrates why Uber sends out the request early. They can't accurately predict how many drivers will be available, and willing, to accept the request at X o'clock.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

PioneerXi said:


> I do the early AM shift and have been receiving scheduled rides. Arriving at a rural address for a 5.00am pick up in the dark of winter. Driving up the dirt road to the house, lights start popping on. I pull up, some guy exits the house in his pajamas.
> 
> Not the ride requester, who lived two properties east. Woke a family up for no reason cause of the real rider couldn't place the pin correctly.
> 
> Took the $3.75 though.


LLLLLOOOOOOLLLLLL????


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> The post above illustrates why Uber sends out the request early. They can't accurately predict how many drivers will be available, and willing, to accept the request at X o'clock.


Then they shouldn't wait until 15 minutes (or whatever the time is) before assigning the ride!!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Then they shouldn't wait until 15 minutes (or whatever the time is) before assigning the ride!!


But then if they send it out too early you get situations like my OP. To me the bottom line is Scheduled Trip ends up in misunderstandings. Most pax are shocked to learn that I didn't get a notification the night before, and that I had no idea they needed a ride until I accepted the ping just now.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Why didn't you go to the real requester? Trip probably would have been at least $10. Worried about a bad rating? That's a fair reason.


"Two properties away" = another 12 miles approximately.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Yesterday a passenger told me her roommate missed his flight to the airport using Uber’s scheduled pick-ups, the driver was 45 minutes late so he received 1* and a complaint. It’s not fair since Uber just sends the request to the nearest driver & doesn’t assign trips in advance. Perhaps I should decline any scheduled pick-ups through Uber for this very reason. Why can’t they pre-assign trips like Lyft does? Snagging a good one is like winning the lottery.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Probably right. Not sure when I saw the time the trip was scheduled, I think I first noticed it in his driveway.


Ditto


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

PioneerXi said:


> cause of the real rider couldn't place the pin correctly.


Most likely, the person who requested it said for the GPS to set the pickup point.

Yes, I know your later post said that was miles away.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday around 5:10 am I got a trip request...scheduled trip! Oh goodie, I thought, I'm going to the airport! It took me 5 minutes to arrive at the residence.
> 
> When I got there all the lights in the house were dark and there was no one outside. After several minutes I called (there was no text option) to see if the requester still needed a ride. His wife answered and said she would get him. He said something like "my whole household has awoken" and that the scheduled trip was for 5:30.
> 
> ...


 BS . Wake there A$$ up . They are not awake 15 minutes before their scheduled trip ? They are told there is a 15 minute ( I think ) swing time in both directions .

The reason you should beware of these trips is because they are usually not airport trips but people going 2 miles to work .


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Sorry but I wait the 5 minutes and collect the cancel fee. This is Uber not being able to fulfill these rides and knowing drivers are dumb enough to wait.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> That's the difference between the guy requesting the ride conventionally as opposed to doing it through the scheduled "feature". Scheduled simply starts the process automatically well before the ride is needed to insure someone will accept it.
> 
> Plenty of customer complaints however of being reminded via text a bunch of times concerning their "scheduled ride" and drivers cancelling.


 Not always . I was sent to a scheduled trip and arrived 45 minutes after the appointed time . If there are no drivers in the area then nobody is picking them up . Guess who got an earful on his arrival ?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Not always . I was sent to a scheduled trip and arrived 45 minutes after the appointed time . If there are no drivers in the area then nobody is picking them up . Guess who got an earful on his arrival ?


The guy who cancelled for being yelled at!?


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

When you schedule an Uber ride in advance, the app gives you a +/- 10 or 15 minute window.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday around 5:10 am I got a trip request...scheduled trip! Oh goodie, I thought, I'm going to the airport! It took me 5 minutes to arrive at the residence.
> 
> When I got there all the lights in the house were dark and there was no one outside. After several minutes I called (there was no text option) to see if the requester still needed a ride. His wife answered and said she would get him. He said something like "my whole household has awoken" and that the scheduled trip was for 5:30.
> 
> ...


To my recollection, when a rider makes a scheduled trip they are warned there is a +/- 10 minute window so you were only 5 minutes early. You got pinged and showed up, simple as that, you did nothing wrong.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Got another one this morning. Ping was 5:50, got to high end hotel pickup at 5:55. Explained to valet dude that I'd like to wait in my car until pickup. Waited (with engine off) the full 20 minutes until 6:15, the scheduled trip time. At 6:17 called the very attractive pax who said she had been sending me text messages, but for some reason I hadn't been receiving them. I didn't mind getting paid $5 to wait 20 minutes putting no miles on the car, and I didn't mind the nice conversation we had during the airport trip either. 5*


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> At 6:17 called the very attractive pax who said she had been sending me text messages, but for some reason I hadn't been receiving them.


I'm glad it ultimately turned out good.

But I don't understand people who send a bunch of text messages, but don't have enough self-confidence (or whatever is missing) to actually use their phone to make a telephone call.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm glad it ultimately turned out good.
> 
> But I don't understand people who send a bunch of text messages, but don't have enough self-confidence (or whatever is missing) to actually use their phone to make a telephone call.


Because texts are more efficient and leave a little record. Same reason I email customers at work instead of calling them. I would have texted this pax but there was no option to do so. I think she had it turned off?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Because texts are more efficient and leave a little record. Same reason I email customers at work instead of calling them. I would have texted this pax but there was no option to do so. I think she had it turned off?


Yeah, they're more efficient. Until they dont actually go through.

OTOH, texts are especially good during natural disasters. You can often get a text to go through, at times when a voice call fails.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> But then if they send it out too early you get situations like my OP. To me the bottom line is Scheduled Trip ends up in misunderstandings. Most pax are shocked to learn that I didn't get a notification the night before, and that I had no idea they needed a ride until I accepted the ping just now.


That's true. Riders think it's really a scheduled ride. It's not. Uber does a terrible job of explaining it.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

One trick late night workers are doing here to avoid the 20 people in town looking for airports with destination mode and fear of not getting a ride.....they are ordering Uber's from a hotel address close to work....some using scheduled ride tactic.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Got another one this morning. Ping was 5:50, got to high end hotel pickup at 5:55. Explained to valet dude that I'd like to wait in my car until pickup. Waited (with engine off) the full 20 minutes until 6:15, the scheduled trip time. At 6:17 called the very attractive pax who said she had been sending me text messages, but for some reason I hadn't been receiving them. I didn't mind getting paid $5 to wait 20 minutes putting no miles on the car, and I didn't mind the nice conversation we had during the airport trip either. 5*


There's been a lot of these lately. I'll call around the 2 1/2 minute mark and see where they're at. If they give me pushback I tell them I'll wait 5 minutes but I can't afford to sit there as the early mornings are pretty busy this past week not withstanding. When they get in I explain to them there's not a list that we grab scheduled pickups from like Lyft and that Uber just randomly sends out a ping.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

goneubering said:


> That's true. Riders think it's really a scheduled ride. It's not. Uber does a terrible job of explaining it.


I think the fact that Uber calls it a "Scheduled Trip" is the part that confuses them...


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

These scheduled trips are seriously becoming a problem. I had one this morning where I rolled up at 4:45 and the pax calls telling me she literally just got out of the shower and that she scheduled it between 5:05-5:20. Well I’m not going to sit for 20 minutes so I canceled. Then another one where the pax was telling me she had a trip scheduled between 5:10-5:25 and she got hit with a no show fee at 4:50. It’s almost like Uber is trying to push it’s early morning riders to Lyft.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> These scheduled trips are seriously becoming a problem. I had one this morning where I rolled up at 4:45 and the pax calls telling me she literally just got out of the shower and that she scheduled it between 5:05-5:20. Well I'm not going to sit for 20 minutes so I canceled. Then another one where the pax was telling me she had a trip scheduled between 5:10-5:25 and she got hit with a no show fee at 4:50. It's almost like Uber is trying to push it's early morning riders to Lyft.


I'd probably just sit and wait. Getting paid $15 an hour to mod UP? lol. That's better than a lot of slow days coming up as the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

If it is important for them to be on time, they should call a limo service. They are known to be very good about scheduled pickups:wink:

Also, it is funny to me when I get a rider in a pool complaining that we have to go way off course to pick up another rider. Like, oh no, we were almost there, I am going to be late! Well, don't order a pool next time...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> These scheduled trips are seriously becoming a problem. I had one this morning where I rolled up at 4:45 and the pax calls telling me she literally just got out of the shower and that she scheduled it between 5:05-5:20. Well I'm not going to sit for 20 minutes so I canceled. Then another one where the pax was telling me she had a trip scheduled between 5:10-5:25 and she got hit with a no show fee at 4:50. It's almost like Uber is trying to push it's early morning riders to Lyft.


Uber's genius AI at work?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

May H. said:


> Yesterday a passenger told me her roommate missed his flight to the airport using Uber's scheduled pick-ups, _the driver was 45 minutes late _so he received 1* and a complaint. It's not fair since Uber just sends the request to the nearest driver & doesn't assign trips in advance. Perhaps I should decline any scheduled pick-ups through Uber for this very reason. Why can't they pre-assign trips like Lyft does? Snagging a good one is like winning the lottery.


How can a driver be 45 minutes late? Musta been a newbie... just wonderin'


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'd probably just sit and wait. Getting paid $15 an hour to mod UP? lol. That's better than a lot of slow days coming up as the weather gets warmer.


If it were summer I probably would have.



goneubering said:


> Uber's genius AI at work?


Yep. I really don't fault the pax in these instances. Uber is telling them we will be there in that 15 minute window so there's no reason for them to think we'll show up 25 minutes prior to the earliest ETA Uber gives them.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah scheduled trips usually have me arrive 10-20 minutes early or 10 minutes late. I generally reject scheduled trips unless it is slow and I'm tired... then I hope to be 10-20 minutes early to take a 10 minute nap at $0.15 a minute wait time!


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Friendly Jack said:


> I think that it would be really easy for Uber/Lyft to show us the scheduled time in addition to the other info on the request. Why make both your rider and driver unhappy?


As great as this sounds, in the end nothing will be done. If you are being told the ride is for another 30 minutes, what are you going to do now? At least you have the option to take it or pass. if you take it, it will be great while you wait you get another couple of short rides and keep you around the area in order to meet that 30 minute request, but there is no guarantee on it, Me, maybe do a pit stop, get gas, go to the bathroom, but what if you get a pool ride and then several passengers are added and now you are being driven out of the area, will it bounce to another driver and kick you out?

Uber does not care about this, because there will be another person willing to sit and wait the 30 minutes or so. They should be more transparent on how scheduled rides work, but that is another of many things they should be transparent on.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday around 5:10 am I got a trip request...scheduled trip! Oh goodie, I thought, I'm going to the airport! It took me 5 minutes to arrive at the residence.
> 
> When I got there all the lights in the house were dark and there was no one outside. After several minutes I called (there was no text option) to see if the requester still needed a ride. His wife answered and said she would get him. He said something like "my whole household has awoken" and that the scheduled trip was for 5:30.
> 
> ...


When this happens I'll usually hit arrived on Uber if it hasn't done so by itself or press Start Trip on Lyft, kill my phone's data connection to prevent GPS data being sent back to UberLyft, and then go and get a coffee or takeout breakfast if there's a place nearby.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> I think that it would be really easy for Uber/Lyft to show us the scheduled time in addition to the other info on the request. Why make both your rider and driver unhappy?


We are talking about uber here LOL.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'd probably just sit and wait. Getting paid $15 an hour to mod UP? lol. That's better than a lot of slow days coming up as the weather gets warmer.


Getting paid to sit and wait works for me. I use that time to get rid of trash in the car, shake the debris off the floor mats, etc.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> How can a driver be 45 minutes late? Musta been a newbie... just wonderin'


 If there is no one in the area then no gets sent until someone is in the area . It happened to me . I guess no one was in the area until I wondered along , which is hard to believe in NJ . Passenger was spitting fire when I rolled up . I explained to them that this is just a program by which Uber gives the passenger a false sense of security , the only thing that is scheduled is a request not a driver . Ended very well , long trip and a tip .


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

I found out the hard way I arrive 15 after the hour waited about 5 min and called the wait time was clicking along they said be out in five i waited and started the trip to see where they were going , destination the local high school about 2 miles away , I pulled away & cancelled received $0.00 should have cancelled after 5 i would have gotten coffee Money


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*ub*When it is a "scheduled trip" on either F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft*, I automatically decline. Usually it is sending me the trip far too soon. I am not waiting for someone so that I can collect 1979 cab rates for it. If anyone wants me to wait in 2019, he must pay me 2019 cab rates.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I've had one that was 24 hours early :roflmao: Imagining the wait fee if I had waited.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm getting a lot of these lately on Uber. Usually it's a long pick up, factoring in my distance and ETA based on the scheduled time. And the ping specifies that it's scheduled. 

No big issues apart from the last time when the address given was at the other end of an apartment complex and the account holder didn't know the layout. 

Unrelated, this reminded me of a nightmare that I had last night that I woke up during dripping in sweat. It was a Pool request (not currently in my market)! ?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday around 5:10 am I got a trip request...scheduled trip! Oh goodie, I thought, I'm going to the airport! It took me 5 minutes to arrive at the residence.
> 
> When I got there all the lights in the house were dark and there was no one outside. After several minutes I called (there was no text option) to see if the requester still needed a ride. His wife answered and said she would get him. He said something like "my whole household has awoken" and that the scheduled trip was for 5:30.
> 
> ...


What about when I arrive in the morning?


----------



## Ray Ting (Dec 7, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday around 5:10 am I got a trip request...scheduled trip! Oh goodie, I thought, I'm going to the airport! It took me 5 minutes to arrive at the residence.
> 
> When I got there all the lights in the house were dark and there was no one outside. After several minutes I called (there was no text option) to see if the requester still needed a ride. His wife answered and said she would get him. He said something like "my whole household has awoken" and that the scheduled trip was for 5:30.
> 
> ...


Rideshare company doesnt care. They dont care if your parked for 30 min. They want you to take that guy and then they take that guys money.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> How can a driver be 45 minutes late? Musta been a newbie... just wonderin'


I've had Lyft (we don't have scheduled rides here for Uber) Ping me a ride that was the other direction from upcoming sched ride, and that ride continue the wrong way. Drop them off, then my scheduled Ping comes through. But by this time, I'm a long way away from where the scheduled ride needs to be picked up. It was rather jacked up and I cancelled the sched ride as I was over 30 minutes drive from picking them up.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

I like how Uber will let you schedule any type of ride but won’t let you select it ahead of come, and Like that Lyft will let you select it ahead of time but will only allow classic rides. Scheduled rides should only be allowed on higher platforms, or at least charge the pax more for X rides and pass it to the driver. Most pax will pay extra to have someone assigned to them ahead of time and have assurances of actually picked up on time, but both companies want them to only pay regular rates


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> The post above illustrates why Uber sends out the request early. They can't accurately predict how many drivers will be available, and willing, to accept the request at X o'clock.


In my are Lyft has scheduled pickup fot the next morning it shows up in the Lyft mail.it shows pickup and drop off and the estimated fare.so if u want it u can except it.wich i like.how come uber doesn't have this easy feature. I live in Virginia uber use to have something called vivuru something like that but i haven't seen it in a year around here


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> I really hate the ones where my ETA is past the scheduled pickup window. I had a stacked ping last week where they kept trying to call me while I was completing a current trip. After I dropped my pax off at the airport I see the pickup is on the west side. They sent me a message saying they ordered their pickup for 5:00 and that I need to "drive faster". It was 4:50 something at that point and there was no way the ride could've gone well so of course I canceled.


If your stacked pings were on the same platform as the waiting rider, they KNEW you have another rider in the car as they repeatedly called you.

But as far as they are concerned, THEY are the more important rider, not the one you already have in car.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

KenLV said:


> If your stacked pings were on the same platform as the waiting rider, they KNEW you have another rider in the car as they repeatedly called you.
> 
> But as far as they are concerned, THEY are the more important rider, not the one you already have in car.


Exactly. Canceling was a no brainer. I never answer the phone when I have a pax in the car. I wish the app wouldn't allow them to call on stacked rides like that.


----------



## TechieDriverSJ (Mar 30, 2019)

I've never taken a scheduled trip...but I have gotten scheduled trips when Lyft couldn't find a driver.... and I think to myself...Hmmm Did Lyft keep the customer's extra fee/higher fare? and just assign me a regular ride? Hmm....Why should I take this ride?


----------



## Bob1! (Dec 15, 2017)

Always better to cancel. The cancel fee for a scheduled pick up is $10.00


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

On scheduled rides I wait quietly and cancel at the 6 minute mark. I give them one extra minute just to be sure. In my market 90% of these are profitable airport runs in the AM. So, while it rarely happens, it is annoying none the less.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

This is a serious issue. Why is uber hiding the pickup time until we arrive & start charging pax for wait time? Another ingenious addition to the new app that drivers wanted so badly...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> This is a serious issue. Why is uber hiding the pickup time until we arrive & start charging pax for wait time? Another ingenious addition to the new app that drivers wanted so badly...


Probably because you're less likely to cancel once you've committed to driving to the pickup.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

May H. said:


> Yesterday a passenger told me her roommate missed his flight to the airport using Uber's scheduled pick-ups, the driver was 45 minutes late so he received 1* and a complaint. It's not fair since Uber just sends the request to the nearest driver & doesn't assign trips in advance. Perhaps I should decline any scheduled pick-ups through Uber for this very reason. Why can't they pre-assign trips like Lyft does? Snagging a good one is like winning the lottery.


Lyft "preassigns" trips to MULTIPLE drivers, and cancels them with no fee when the first one to get there arrives.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Lyft "preassigns" trips to MULTIPLE drivers, and cancels them with no fee when the first one to get there arrives.


I know. It's sucks badly. Adds insult to injury if it's a 3:30am scheduled pick-up and I drive 15 miles anticipating a long trip to the airport. I remember an email from Lyft- this was supposed to change. They promised priority to the scheduled driver. I got "cancelled" three times last week...erm, no one cancels en-route to an international flight. What happened? SMH


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Probably because you're less likely to cancel once you've committed to driving to the pickup.


Probably. Uber & Lyft enjoy treating their drivers like mushrooms.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday around 5:10 am I got a trip request...scheduled trip! Oh goodie, I thought, I'm going to the airport! It took me 5 minutes to arrive at the residence.
> 
> When I got there all the lights in the house were dark and there was no one outside. After several minutes I called (there was no text option) to see if the requester still needed a ride. His wife answered and said she would get him. He said something like "my whole household has awoken" and that the scheduled trip was for 5:30.
> 
> ...


I don't do scheduled trips unless it's surge. I get it if it's slow or if you're in an area that doesn't surge, though. You gotta take what you can. I can say that I don't call. I wait the five minutes. If there's surge attached, then at that point, I'll call. If there's no surge attached, it's an automatic cancel. If it's a scheduled trip and that important, they'll be ready to go 15 minutes before the actual scheduled ride. It's told to them in the app that there's a 15 minute window. It's arrogant to just come out at 5:30 am when the Uber is there early and ready to go.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

kbrown said:


> I don't do scheduled trips unless it's surge. I get it if it's slow or if you're in an area that doesn't surge, though. You gotta take what you can. I can say that I don't call. I wait the five minutes. If there's surge attached, then at that point, I'll call. If there's no surge attached, it's an automatic cancel. If it's a scheduled trip and that important, they'll be ready to go 15 minutes before the actual scheduled ride. It's told to them in the app that there's a 15 minute window. It's arrogant to just come out at 5:30 am when the Uber is there early and ready to go.


I've never seen a surge on a scheduled trip. In my area passengers use scheduled trips to avoid paying surge.


----------



## MellowYellow (Feb 28, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> The app did not tell me what time the trip was scheduled for until I arrived at the pickup. If I recall. But once I got there and saw it I was like oh crap.


It may just be me but I don't think someone who request a scheduled trip should have a driver show up 30 minutes early and then be expected to pay a 30 minute wait fee.

Had this happen to me yesterday. When the rider came out I canceled the trip and did a No Charge and asked the rider to request a new trip thinking I'm right here, I should get the trip, NOPE someone 15 minutes away got the trip.

What should I have done?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MellowYellow said:


> It may just be me but I don't think someone who request a scheduled trip should have a driver show up 30 minutes early and then be expected to pay a 30 minute wait fee.
> 
> Had this happen to me yesterday. When the rider came out I canceled the trip and did a No Charge and asked the rider to request a new trip thinking I'm right here, I should get the trip, NOPE someone 15 minutes away got the trip.
> 
> What should I have done?


Either wait it out and get the wait time or cancel after 5 and get the wait fee. Your time is valuable. I'm pretty sure the app tells the pax the driver might be early. If they don't like paying a wait fee or a no show fee they can take it up with Uber. Uber can decide to change how scheduled trips work, or not.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Had two last Friday. 

1st one I showed up 20 minutes after the scheduled ride. Very nice lady going to airport. Flight was delayed, so she was cool with the delayed pickup. $22 ride and $4 tip. 

Second was to a local hotel. Pulled up and it showed I was 18 minutes early. Picked up the lead singer and another band member of “Trapt”. They were at their tour buses. Not happy I showed up so early. Told them I’d wait in the car, and when ready to just jump in. The entire way they were on phones. Only a $9 ride with an in app tip. Although I didn’t have a clue who “Trapt” was at the time (I’m 60, so.......) it’s always cool to meet someone famous. They were in town doing a radio interview to push ticket sales for an upcoming show. 

Best part is, everyone from that era gets to hear my story, and I’m batting 90% tips from them so far!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MellowYellow said:


> What should I have done?


Just wait it out and take them when they're ready to go.

Have the rider get with Uber to sort out their issues. It's not your issue. Plus having the person cancel and re-request is always a crapshoot, unless you know the person will cancel repeatedly until you get the ping.


----------



## MellowYellow (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks, that is good advice. I simply like to do right by people, but it is Ubers responsibility.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MellowYellow said:


> It may just be me but I don't think someone who request a scheduled trip should have a driver show up 30 minutes early and then be expected to pay a 30 minute wait fee.
> 
> Had this happen to me yesterday. When the rider came out I canceled the trip and did a No Charge and asked the rider to request a new trip thinking I'm right here, I should get the trip, NOPE someone 15 minutes away got the trip.
> 
> What should I have done?


You have nothing whatsoever to do with what happens between Uber and the pax. You have no control over what they are or are not charged, and you have no idea if Uber would have charged them foe the wait time.

The only thing you know is that Uber owed YOU money for waiting. The pax can argue later and get it back, if they were even charged.

You screwed yourself. Possibly your pax, too, since you don't know if they got hit with a surge rate when they re-requested.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> How can a driver be 45 minutes late? Musta been a newbie... just wonderin'


HE wasn't 45 minutes late "An Uber" was 45 minutes late. He was just the sucker on the end of a string who shows up and gets the blame! LOL. Its easy to see how it happens in a less populated area where there aren't many Ubers nearby and no one wants to gamble on a 20 min pick up. Or, if its surging (scheduled rides don't surge) no one will touch it. Many declines and the person who finally accepts it gets the big boot in the arse.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

MellowYellow said:


> It may just be me but I don't think someone who request a scheduled trip should have a driver show up 30 minutes early and then be expected to pay a 30 minute wait fee.
> 
> Had this happen to me yesterday. When the rider came out I canceled the trip and did a No Charge and asked the rider to request a new trip thinking I'm right here, I should get the trip, NOPE someone 15 minutes away got the trip.
> 
> What should I have done?


 At the 5 minute mark cancel for no show and move on with your life . Unless of course it's a long trip and you might actually make some money on the trip then wait it out . None of this is about what is right or just . The scales are tipped in the favor of the companies and the passengers and almost overwhelmingly the injustice falls on the side of the driver . It is a corrupt , broken system that you can not fix . Only concern yourself with how you are going to make a little money out of the deal .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> Lyft does show the scheduled time. Uber has no scheduled pick ups in my area.
> Gotta love the Lyft scheduled pick ups. 90% of the time all goes smoothly . Just make sure you're not too early though.
> and oh if no show, Lyft requires you call the passenger before tap the "No show" button and if no answer you get $10 cancellation fee (more often than not).


Lyft lets drivers choose scheduled rides the night before in my market. Way better system than with Uber from the pax perspective in making sure a driver will be there since drivers sign up for the ride the night before. If I personally needed a ride somewhere at a certain time, I would for certain use Lyft and not Uber. Even then, as a driver, Lyft often takes steals me away from the scheduled rides I have agreed to do and apparently gives them to another driver. I wouldn't be surprised if the other driver flakes out at times.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I had a pick up with Uber that was a scheduled ride, which ultimately canceled when I was enroute. She called me and asked me how much it was going to cost. After telling her I had no idea, she said when she scheduled the ride it said $20, but now it’s showing $70. (This was back when we still had the multiplier and my ping said 3.2x or something close). I told her I had no control over the price and that she was in a huge surge area at that time. She decided to wait it out and just pay the $5 cancel.
So unless things have changed with Uber, scheduled rides DO surge. 
I also believe I’ve had a flat rate attached to a ping that said scheduled ride for lyft, and I was not carrying a ride bonus at the time.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Either wait it out and get the wait time or cancel after 5 and get the wait fee. Your time is valuable. I'm pretty sure the app tells the pax the driver might be early. If they don't like paying a wait fee or a no show fee they can take it up with Uber. Uber can decide to change how scheduled trips work, or not.


Or it might possibly pay the driver without charging the pax. I noticed one time I got a long pickup fee that it did not charge the passenger. Uber actually lost $6 on that particular trip.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yesterday around 5:10 am I got a trip request...scheduled trip! Oh goodie, I thought, I'm going to the airport! It took me 5 minutes to arrive at the residence.
> 
> When I got there all the lights in the house were dark and there was no one outside. After several minutes I called (there was no text option) to see if the requester still needed a ride. His wife answered and said she would get him. He said something like "my whole household has awoken" and that the scheduled trip was for 5:30.
> 
> ...


Dude, the Scheduled Shuffle is like the Park place or Boardwalk of rides. Call at 4:59, one ring hag up and jet...with your $10 cancel.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I've only had 2 schedule ride PINGS. Both were too far away to accept. (about 15 minutes). Is there another fee drivers receive for this schedled rides?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I got a scheduled ride last night on Uber, came through seconds after a Lyft ping. Saw the scheduled time and was cool I have time do do the Lyft trip. Did the short Lyft trip and headed to the Uber trip. Glad I got a small long pick'up fee because of the Lyft trip I did, scheduled trip was a min fare to a local bar. They got to my car 15 seconds before I could cancel and collect. I was hoping to get the cancel and new ping on that one. Got a ping from them a couple of hours later for the return trip, they ended up tipping on both trips later that night.



Coyotex said:


> I've only had 2 schedule ride PINGS. Both were too far away to accept. (about 15 minutes). Is there another fee drivers receive for this schedled rides?


What is the time threshold in your market for ling pick-up fees?


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> I've cancelled a few nonscheduled trips when I'm told I arrived too soon and come back in 30 minutes or whatever so I don't see why I wouldn't do the same thing for a scheduled one too... ?‍♂


 If you cancel any ride you no longer have that ride in your app. And even if the pax orders up another ride 20 minutes later there's no guarantee you'll get it unless ur sitting in the driveway.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Rosalita said:


> If you cancel any ride you no longer have that ride in your app. And even if the pax orders up another ride 20 minutes later there's no guarantee you'll get it unless ur sitting in the driveway.


Even if you are sitting in the drive way there is no guarantee. I have had several PAX standing next to my car request a ride in the app and it pings a different driver. One lady had to cancel on 5 drivers before she finally got me.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Rosalita said:


> If you cancel any ride you no longer have that ride in your app. And even if the pax orders up another ride 20 minutes later there's no guarantee you'll get it unless ur sitting in the driveway.


I'm sure whatever it was you meant to say made sense in your head... I never said I would come back 20 minutes later, I said I wouldn't wait more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Yes, good point. Always recheck the schedule time frame before you hit "arrive' and start the clock ticking on the pax. I think we've all been there on that one.

I don't know how it works for Uber but for Lyft, there's a time range sometimes - not always - for a scheduled ride. It's usually 10 to 15 minutes. Lyft has explained that's for the driver's convenience not the pax. At certain times of the day, like rush hour, a driver might need the extra window of time. 

You get the ping 15 minutes before the initial pick up time. Example: Scheduled pick up is 5:15 to 5:30 am. You are online at 5:00 am to get the ride dispatched to you. If you are just 5 minutes away, you need to kill a little time off the clock as the pax is not obligated to come out until 5:15, the earliest of the time range. Depending upon how close I am, I may sit for a minute or two and then drive very slowly to kill a few minutes off the clock. Remember the pax can see your progress and is getting notifications too. Using our example, if I arrive say at 5:10 am and the schedule ride is 5:15am, I'll just wait in front of the house or in the driveway. I won't hit my "arrive" until exactly 5:15am as that's when the clock starts. 

The pax is supposed to be ready at 5:15 am not 5:30 am. Again, that time frame is for the driver not the pax. As with any other ride, after the wait time has expired i call the pax to determine their status. Its in your best interest to be there at the schedule time of 5:15 am to hit "arrive' at 5:15 am so if there's a change to the ride, you will get the cancellation fee and your ride share company can verify your arrival. If you wait until 5:30am to hit "arrive" your pax could cancel the ride and accuse you of "being late." Had a couple of pax try to use that ploy on me claiming I was early or I was late. Nope, I hit my "arrive" at exactly the scheduled time - or exactly at the earliest of the range.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> What is the time threshold in your market for ling pick-up fees?


I wouldn't even know where to look it up. Heck, on the Uber Partners site, I can't eve find out what an adjoining county is paying per mile. Maybe I just don't know how to maneuver that site! lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I wasted about 45 mins of driving time today on a scheduled trip. I was there about 23 mins early and then had to wait another 22 mins waiting for them to come out.

If it wasn't a 45+ xl trip I would of canceled


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Probably. Uber & Lyft enjoy treating their drivers like mushrooms.


It's mushroom season btw


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Am only seeing that ride is a scheduled trip after arriving in front of house. Am I missing something?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Am only seeing that ride is a scheduled trip after arriving in front of house. Am I missing something?


It will also tell you its a scheduled trip on the accept screen, but no time is listed until you arrive at pickup. Basically it's a way uber can pocket extra money in wait fees.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Am only seeing that ride is a scheduled trip after arriving in front of house. Am I missing something?


 Yes


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> It will also tell you its a scheduled trip on the accept screen, but no time is listed until you arrive at pickup. Basically it's a way uber can pocket extra money in wait fees.





OtherUbersdo said:


> Yes


Well, I guess there's more learning to do next time one comes up. Didn't see anything until pulling up 30 minutes before scheduled time, so I left to get breakfast. Thanks.


----------

